# On Balance DT-300 Scales



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*ON BALANCE 300grm DIGITAL SCALES*

Boxed including instructions

Set of used high quality scales measuring up to 300grms in 0.01grm increments. Powered by two AAA batteries. Perfect for precision dosing. Cover doubles as weighing tray.

The basket is not included

*Scales are free - postage will be £2.80*

To enter the draw, just add a post to the thread. You must have at least 20 posts and have been a forum member for a minimum of three months.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Moi................


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Me too please. Thanks!


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Me n all - and I can collect!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ill stick me name in the hat for these please TSK


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

And another one


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Add me too







cheers


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great gesture Patrick ? - good luck everyone


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I think I qualify lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hands







:good:







:good::good:up if you think Patrick is the nicest person you know...........


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Very generous indeed Patrick nice job


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Count me in the draw to Patrick


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Me too please as mine is on its way out so this will come just in the knick of time


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

This is very generous!

Please enter me in the draw too!

Thanks

J


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very generous Patrick these are £30 new so a great little pay it forward prize


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Very generous Patrick these are £30 new so a great little pay it forward prize


He's a top man that TSK


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm feeling lucky


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Add your name to the list folks it will make it easier for patrick


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

very generous indeed

think I've lost enough raffles to enter a free one


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

Thanks for this chance, very generous of you. Perfect timing as my scales are on the blink.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 gman147


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 gman147

13 Sofmonk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

Thanks for this chance, very generous of you. Perfect timing as my scales are on the blink.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 sold

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

15 MrShades


----------



## thanasisnas (Sep 11, 2013)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 Soll

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

15 MrShades

16 thanasisnas


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Am I No.7 ? Can one of the moderators correct it please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> Am I No.7 ? Can one of the moderators correct it please


Done







........


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Phew was getting worried there was some mild human trafficking going on there


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks Boots


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

thanasisnas said:


> 1 dfk
> 
> 2 ajh101
> 
> ...


1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 Soll

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

15 MrShades

16 thanasisnas

17 Drewster

Ooooo, Oooooo Raffle... Me Me Me.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will leave this open until 5.00pm Friday and complete the draw at 9.00pm


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 Soll

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

15 MrShades

16 thanasisnas

17 Drewster

18 Jason1wood


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Haha groggy style, certainly feeling groggy today!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

1 dfk

2 ajh101

3 oop north

4 groggy style

5 black stone

6 tiny tamper

7 Soll

8 big o

9 jpt198

10 Walter sobchack

11 orangertange

12 Wobin19

13 gman147

14 Sofmonk

15 MrShades

16 thanasisnas

17 Drewster

18 Jason1wood

19 TonyW


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Draw takes place tomorrow night at 10.00pm - cut off for entering is 5.00pm tomorrow. Random number programme will be used to pick the winning number.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK, just put Nos 1-19 into Random Org - ran the generator twice









No 6 is the winner

So the scales go to Tiny Tamper - well done.

Tiny - PM me your address.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ohhh so close..

Nice one TSK and congrats TT.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done TT and thanks for the chance Mr Kid


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Wooohooooo totally delighted first thing I've ever won lol, big thanks to Patrick and comiserations to all the other guys


----------

